# Related Sites > SQL Course >  sql practice

## rangasamyk

Hi Friends,

I saw a web site to practice the SQL query with all the possibilities within the database. Only limitation is we cannot create any database. I like to practice the database level operations.  Please suggest me. :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Install one for yourself, there are free stuffs like sql2k5 express. Oracle and Sybase have similar ones.

----------


## rangasamyk

If I can install and configure means why i will search?  I need some technical support and lessons.  That what i searched.  I found some sites like that. www.isqlqueryplus.com provides interactive one.  But there is no examples or lessons for the practice.  Please let me know the better one.

----------


## rmiao

Good luck.

----------


## 009

> If I can install and configure means why i will search?  I need some technical support and lessons.  That what i searched.  I found some sites like that. www.isqlqueryplus.com provides interactive one.  But there is no examples or lessons for the practice.  Please let me know the better one.


Nice thanks for the link, why dosent someone post up a resource link and we can include all the resource sites we use.


Here  is one for good tutorials and information dbtutorials.com

----------

